# problems with emerging new stable samba 3.4.6 SOLVED

## hika

I earlier today emerged the new stable samba release. and encountered two problems, that I solved.

The first one is that while previously I  had disabled tls it suddenly was on, effecting in my shares being unreachable

and getting trust relation errors because ldap was unreachable.

In this version, unlike other settings "ldap ssl" doesn't accept "No" only "Off" or "start_tls"

Changing "No" to "Off" solved this.

Working on this I discovered that enabling tls in /etc/ldap.conf, tls now in this version seems to work.

I had problems with it. Therefore I had disabled it temporarily. I'll see later if it now also works better on nss.

The other thing is that I later discovered I had no "tdbbackup" anymore. 

In this new version tdb is separated from the main samba suite and two use flags (I don't know which one did the trick) -tdbtest and -tools are disabled by default.

After emerging tdb with these two flags I had tdbbackup back.

Maybe the relevant useflag can be enabled by default. 

Hoping to help others encountering these same problems!

Hika

----------

## hika

A little update.

Now suddenly tls is not working anymore again!

Anybody any suggestions?

It's not really urgent, but annoying.

Hika

----------

